# 42LG3000 software



## Willzer (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a 42LG3000 LG TV.
I'm trying to get the auto on Alarm timer to turn on to a programme other than 1.
Can anybody help me here?
Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

User Manual page 88: LG 42LG3000 Support: Find Manuals & Warranty Info | LG UK

When you set the On time, there are options for mode, program, and volume.


----------



## Willzer (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi JimE
Thanks for the reply, although it is doesn't fix my issue :sad:
When I select the "On Time" menu, the "Programme" tab has no select arrows like the other tabs and I am unable to change it to anything other than "1"
I'm trying to get the TV to wake me with a SKY/satellite box in my HD input, you see, however all I get on "1" is a static grey screen.. Very annoying!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely because it was designed to allow you to select a channel, not an input. I don't see any options to select an input.


----------

